# Chagall has Kennel Cough, bummer!



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*So sorry for you*

Hi Chagall's mom,
I am so sorry for the little man and his wonderful mother; we've never had kennel cough here but from what you say it doesn't sound like much fun at all! Poor boy.:-(
Hope that sweet Chagall will feel better real soon!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

One of our dogs came home from the ABI show last weekend with Bordetella. I don't know what antibiotic they use that hurries the exit of the bug but an afflicted dog gets a regular dose of Benadryl *or any other good cough medicine* for the duration. It eases that nasty cough.

Hugs from me . . . and big Poodle licks from Tonka. Get well soon, buddy.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh no! Poor sweet Chagall! I sure hate to hear that. Congrats on CGC tho! Polo an I send our best wishes <3


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Chagall. I hope this passes quickly. I wonder if warm chicken broth would work like it does on us? Congratulations on his CGC


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor boy! Jasper had it last fall, as did many other dogs in the neighbourhood. Fortunately, it's rarely a serious thing, more unpleasant. As for keeping him comfortable, I second the Benadryl/cough suppressant suggestion, but I'd contact your vet to find out the correct dosage. I can't recall what amount we gave Jasper, but it would be less for your guy in any case.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you got him to the vet right away, poor baby. I hope your beautiful silver boys feels better soon, and congratulations on his CGS. When our beloved babies become ill, I think it pains us more than them  At least, I hope that is the case.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've experienced kennel cough a few times with various dogs. It isn't serious, but is a bad cold/cough and unpleasant for the dog just like it is for us. I am sure he will be feeling much better in a week. In the mean time, chicken soup may not do a thing for the cough, but it should make him feel loved.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, I hope Chagall gets better soon. It's no fun coughing. By the way congratulations on the CGC!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are all such great poodle pals to console me, while I console Chagall. Right now he's laid too low to want to play, or even move much, and it's another miserable rainy day here. (There's flooding everywhere again, and some mandatory evacuations.) I know this KC is no big thing, but I am just enough of a Jewish mother (who comes from a long line of them!) to over worry when any one of my kids, human or fur, has _anything _even as slight as a splinter. It must be in my genes, but your kind replies fortify me. Which is a good thing because, I, silly woman that I am, need my strength to continue to carry my 22 lb poodle around until_ I_ think he's well enough to stand on his own four paws!! lol! Really though, thanks all!out:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall will recover and return to his old self in no time.

Just came across this: Nine Natural Remedies for Kennel Cough

Dr. Karen Becker is a well-respected holistic vet.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

WHAAATTT??? Are serious! Oh, poor Chagall! When I went to Florida this July, Lacey ended up with a small bout of kennel cough - then Sadie got it 3 days later. I was very lucky and only gave them childrens Benedryl cough syrup which they were pretty much quarentined for about a week. The coughing sound made me absolutely sad and of course with worry. I'm sure Chagall is in healing hands with a good Momma! Hugs and kisses from... the girls!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww! I hope he feels better soon! I know exactly what you mean about worrying too much! I am the same way with my dogs! 

*covered mouth get well kisses from Riley and I*


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Riley has great ears!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Chagall and Mommy...we had a brief bout of KC with Indie when we brought her home from the shelter (they actually told us: "She WILL have kennel cough, take her to the vet as soon as you get her home..) but with antibiotic pills it resolved in about one week. It was a hacking cough, but she wasn't down like Chagall...so sending lots of love and healing energy, for both of you. Chagall could not have a better nurse than you!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> Riley has great ears!




Awwww! Thank you!! Aside from those eyes that always make me melt (and occassionally drop a piece of chicken or veggie!) I think his ears are his best feature!


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*kennel cough*

Spike had severe kennel cough when he was about three months old. He was hospitalized for several days. He is fine now but it took him a long time to recover. At the time, we thought we had a nice quiet calm puppy. It turns out he just wasn't healthy yet. Once he starting gaining weight again he turned into a ball of demon energy. One interesting request from the vet was to bring him in the bathroom with us and close the door when we got a shower. The steam from the shower helps them breath easier. Now we have to kick him out the bathroom. He also structured his vaccinations in a staggered sequence so as not to challege his immune system too much


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Experience, none. Well wishes, a boat load! I feel so bad that Chagall is ill. I do hope that the powerful meds kick it out of him quickly. Hugs and kisses to you both._


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had a dog with bordatella, (BP - before poodle). It sure is one nasty sounding cough, fortunately it's not serious in a mature, otherwise healthy dog. The vets medicine with lots of rest will have him back in no time. Get well soon....sending hugs.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

We had a rescue dog many years ago who brought home with her Kennel Cough from the pound which then passed on to my two JRTs. They weren't serious but they sure made us scared when they were hacking and coughing especially at night. The dogs weren't down though they still acted the same just with the additonal hackings. But I remember it did take awhile for the cough to completely subside, about 3 weeks or so. Hopefully Chagall will feel better soon, hang in there!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Speedy recovery Chagall, and hugs to his mom and dad! I hate the thought of him coughing and being limp like a noodle. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience with Kennel Cough but it sounds nasty. 

Merlin wrote cousin Chagall a get well letter, but then he (accidentally) weed on it (his personal signature) so he asked me to relay his thoughts here:



> Chagall:
> 
> It's cousin Merlin here in NoVA. Cabryn dogs aren't supposed to get _sick_, but it sounds like you were socializing with some inferior canine specimens at the time you contracted this illness. See? Nothing good can come from those _other _breeds. I hope you get better soon. My human tells me you have a very thoughtful, intelligent, caring, knowledgeable human caring for you, so you'll be bouncing around in no time. (Don't wee on anything, they don't like that, and if you do, use the illness as an excuse. Best not to poo in the house either.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

angrymeerkat said:


> Spike had severe kennel cough when he was about three months old. He was hospitalized for several days. He is fine now but it took him a long time to recover. At the time, we thought we had a nice quiet calm puppy. It turns out he just wasn't healthy yet. Once he starting gaining weight again he turned into a ball of demon energy. One interesting request from the vet was to bring him in the bathroom with us and close the door when we got a shower. The steam from the shower helps them breath easier. Now we have to kick him out the bathroom. He also structured his vaccinations in a staggered sequence so as not to challege his immune system too much



How scary and awful little Spike had to go through such a severe bout of KC! I'm so glad he ultimately fared well. Yesterday I told Chagall his dream was coming true at last; he_ could c_ome shower with me! Well, sort of anyway. I had read about the steam from the shower giving relief to dogs with KC so I brought him in the bathroom with me and fogged up the mirrors with steam. Didn't even_ think_ about him wanting to continue "joint showers"! lol! 

I've been giving him a little raw honey to soothe his throat from all the hacking, and he now sits and worships the kitchen cabinet where the honey is kept. As I think about it, he'll probably want ongoing shower privileges as well! The good news is he's MUCH improved today. I think the reason he was initially so listless was he was running a fever, it's now gone, he's coughing less and his eyes are bright! He tried to play tug-the-Wubba with me, but that led to a little bout of coughing, so a bit more rest is in order. It is very weird not to have my active "shadow," but he's_ definitely_ on the mend!:dance2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is hoping a quick recovery for the little guy.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know that Chagall is getting better! Steam inhalation DOES help. It helps when I have a bad day from my asthma. It helps loosen the mucus and bring in more moisture to the airways. Additional fluid intake also helps to thin out the phlegm.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

We've had kennel cough here a few times (always from a show weekend too). It's sounds so scary the way they cough, and I hate the feeling that I can't do anything to make them feel better, :-(.

Sorry to hear about Chagall, we're sending poodle kisses and human hugs to you both for a speedy recovery.

I use Oil of Oregano for the cough, it clears the sinus (for everyone in the room too, LOL), and eases the cough. It can be a bit of challenge to get them to ingest the couple of drops required though. I usually mix it with a gob of cheese, or something they swallow quickly in one bite.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> We've had kennel cough here a few times (always from a show weekend too). It's sounds so scary the way they cough, and I hate the feeling that I can't do anything to make them feel better, :-(.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Chagall, we're sending poodle kisses and human hugs to you both for a speedy recovery.
> 
> I use Oil of Oregano for the cough, it clears the sinus (for everyone in the room too, LOL), and eases the cough. It can be a bit of challenge to get them to ingest the couple of drops required though. I usually mix it with a gob of cheese, or something they swallow quickly in one bite.


Thank you, I appreciate your advice! He's doing much better, not flinging frothy phlegm and decoupaging the walls any longer. lol! Just curious; how long do you keep your poodles away from other dogs following a bout of KC, and at what point do you again bath and groom them? Chagall clearly doesn't have his usual energy, but he also no longer has a fever, just that kind of occasional (now) hacking cough you get after having bronchitis. He sounds like a hoarse bass, though he's usually more of a tenor!:biggrin:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

So glad he is better. Its always such a concern when our furbabies are sick. Glad he is on the mend


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> how long do you keep your poodles away from other dogs following a bout of KC, and at what point do you again bath and groom them?


We *our group of dogs* picked up KC at the ABI show on August 27th. With all of them on antibiotics, all but one of them were cleared to attend the trials today.

Without antibiotics?? . . longer. Probably more like three weeks.


----------

